# Sea of Cortez Resort in San Carlos Mexico



## pittle (Jun 1, 2015)

We are not Diamond Resorts owners, but do make a point to stay at the Sea of Cortez Resort in San Carlos for one night every year on our way to Mazatlan and have been extremely impressed with the improvements that have been made just in the past 12 months.  The lobby doors seem to be brand new and are really nice.  I noticed that when we walked in to check in.  They have installed the same doors and trim to all doors leading into the lobby area and the restaurant.  

The restaurant also has new windows installed so that you can see the ocean from anywhere there.  (We had just commented before we went to eat dinner, that it was a shame you could not see the ocean unless you stood by the outside windows.)  The dinner we had was awesome and priced extremely well.  We made a point to stop to tell the chef this!  

We also noticed how nice the common area around the pool was.  There is fresh new paint and a few large shade areas where there are some chaise lounges.  The BBQ area is really nice and when we checked in, we were told that if we wanted to use the BBQ, we could order the food from the restaurant.  That was a nice touch.

We also noticed new closet doors and nice lockable sliders to to the deck.  This resort has always had nice portable racks on the deck to hang swimsuits and towels.  There are pool towels in the closet, so you do not have to check them in and out.

When we first stayed at this resort, it was an ILX resort and certainly needed upgrading.  I  am not sure when Diamond Resorts purchased it, but we started noticing nice changes in 2009, but this year, they took it up another notch!!!  

This is a small resort and becoming a hidden jewel.

PS - it is an easy drive from Phoenix.  We left our house in Goodyear at 6AM and were checking in at 2:30PM.  That included 30-45 minutes at the Immigration Office because we are going on to Sinoloa and have to have the special paperwork.  If you are just going to San Carlos for a week, you only need to purchase Vehicle Insurance and can drive straight to San Carlos without all the other stuff.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jun 1, 2015)

thanks for sharing


----------



## Peterh1952 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great to hear.  We enjoyed San Carlos a few years ago when it was still part of the ILX network.  Really enjoyed it then, even though, as you say it needed some upgrades.  I will say that DRI works hard to upgrade and maintain the resorts that they take ownership of.  The only problem for owners is that in converting to DRI, management fees went through the roof, and show no signs of stabilizing.


----------



## pittle (Jun 2, 2015)

We do like that we can rent just one night for the 1/2 way point from AZ - Mazatlan.  We do not want to buy and always get many called for the first couple of months after going there.  We rented through Expedia, but TripAdvisor rents nights there too.


----------



## Mr U (Jan 8, 2017)

I love San Carlos and live close to you (avondale)...do you know if the resort takes pets?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 8, 2017)

I wonder if the owners are paying for all of these upgrades through huge increases in MFs? Something DRI is notorious for shortly after buying out a resort.


----------



## DanZale2000 (Jan 8, 2017)

Diamond's Premiere Vacation Collection owns 1,500 weeks (25-year right-to-use) at Sea of Cortez. All the weeks are in the trust fund. Diamond's other Collections/trust funds do not have Sea of Cortez intervals. Diamond got the management contract for the resort and the intervals in 2011 when it purchased ILX.


----------

